

To all freelancers out there: 8 ways to an easy life - syc
https://transferwise.com/blog/2013-06/8-must-use-tools-for-an-easy-freelance-life

======
chasing
A discussion about the best products for freelancers to do things like project
manage and bill could be interesting, but this article is exactly the kind of
vapid, thoughtless, blog-spam drivel that I would love to have wiped off of HN
entirely.

------
dedward
Was that mainly a plug for "Rebtel"?

I mean - is figuring out how to talk to a client over the phone somehow a
stumbling block these days? Everyone has a phone, right? It's still an
essential thing.

And if you mainly use Skype, you can just call with skype anyway... why would
you go setting up some other weird phone service?

~~~
Hopka
I'd say it was mainly a plug for "TransferWise".

------
ape4
An article transferwise.com recommends TransferWise - humm.

~~~
rhizome
Most of the submissions by this user are for that site.

------
edgeman27
I was surprised that this article didn't use referral codes.

